# Salt Marsh Heron 16



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

So i'm next in line for my build. Excited and nervous at the same time of not missing any details. I have changed my list several times and Rose has been nothing but a trooper. 

I would like for current Heron Owners to show pics of your boat and tips or suggestions of what you would have preferred to have done in the build process.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Check out “My Heron build....DONE!” posted on 03/18.

Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats! 

Here's mine. I just had them remove the V-Marine push pole holders and put standard ones, cause I got tired of my push pole flying off. We lost one push pole on the road, and had my other pole go flying like 6 times. 





  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
5










  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
4










  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 13, 2017











  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 10, 2017


__
1










  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 10, 2017











  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 10, 2017


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is my Heron 16, 30 hp Etec tiller with a custom console.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 24, 2018)

Love that console!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Build starts on the 30th of the month, Ill post the pictures they send me.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Well its out of the mold, in line to start rigging soon.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

What color is the deck and hull? I'm in line for a 1656 and can't make up my mind!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

I am no photographer, but those are some beautiful photos!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

saltydg0089 said:


> What color is the deck and hull? I'm in line for a 1656 and can't make up my mind!!!


hull is shark gray and deck desert sand


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks. Looks good! Keep the pics coming


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

May 31st update:


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Almost done!
































#fishon


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Finished and tested, next shipping to TX. Could not be happier with the Ankona / SaltMarsh / Tavernier Family! Excellent customer service thru the whole process.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

elsillo said:


> Finished and tested, next shipping to TX. Could not be happier with the Ankona / SaltMarsh / Tavernier Family! Excellent customer service thru the whole process.


Saw this boat at the front of the production line when I checked out Ankona's shop last Friday. Shes a beauty!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

tcov said:


> Saw this boat at the front of the production line when I checked out Ankona's shop last Friday. Shes a beauty!


I wont see it until this Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

elsillo said:


> I wont see it until this Saturday or Sunday.


I saw it this morning at the ramp. Looks very nice you should enjoy it


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice man, enjoy it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

When you listed the colors in the earlier post I wondered how that combo would turn out. The finished look is very sharp. 

Enjoy the new skiff!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Zika said:


> When you listed the colors in the earlier post I wondered how that combo would turn out. The finished look is very sharp.
> 
> Enjoy the new skiff!


Believe me I had my doubts as well, went over that color combo several times in my head and with Rose, and I could not be any happier with how it turned out. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Great looking skiff, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, how do you like it? Looks great!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Shicks007 said:


> Well, how do you like it? Looks great!


I am more than satisfied with its performance while poling. Second time out winds changed from 10mph to over 25mph and we were running with 2-3ft chop "very dry ride". I have a lot to learn still and get everything dialed in as I am only 2 hours left of the engine break in, but adjusting the jack plate, tabs and tilt to run skinny and get on plane skinny has been a learning experience.

So far I have been able to keep it on plane in 1ft flats and get on plane on 2-3ft. First trip out we were able to land Flounders, Reds and trout all while poling the Texas Flats, so I can certainly say I am very proud of this skiff and its capabilities in Texas even though it has no tunnel.

Only thing I want to add asap is a SS cupped prop because the aluminum one that comes standard on the Tohatsu wont last more than a month.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Wanted to share a quick video running my friends Drone for the first time in the water.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

elsillo said:


> I am more than satisfied with its performance while poling. Second time out winds changed from 10mph to over 25mph and we were running with 2-3ft chop "very dry ride". I have a lot to learn still and get everything dialed in as I am only 2 hours left of the engine break in, but adjusting the jack plate, tabs and tilt to run skinny and get on plane skinny has been a learning experience.
> 
> So far I have been able to keep it on plane in 1ft flats and get on plane on 2-3ft. First trip out we were able to land Flounders, Reds and trout all while poling the Texas Flats, so I can certainly say I am very proud of this skiff and its capabilities in Texas even though it has no tunnel.
> 
> Only thing I want to add asap is a SS cupped prop because the aluminum one that comes standard on the Tohatsu wont last more than a month.


Wow 2-3ft chop staying dry is awesome! My friends 25 ranger deep v doesn't even stay dry in that.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

elsillo said:


> Wanted to share a quick video running my friends Drone for the first time in the water.


Fun vid.

Once you are on plane back off your tabs to let the bow come up and then tick you motor trim up a bit at a time until you start to feel the nose bounce. At that point a little motor trim down should flatten the ride out. This will get more of your hull out of the water and improve speed and efficiency via reduced drag. Fine tune with your trim tabs for wind, etc.

I only say this because it looked like you were tabbed or trimmed down enough that a good portion of the middle section of your hull was in the water. I used to do the same thing until I got similar advice on getting trimmed and noticed significant improvement myself...


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Fun vid.
> 
> Once you are on plane back off your tabs to let the bow come up and then tick you motor trim up a bit at a time until you start to feel the nose bounce. At that point a little motor trim down should flatten the ride out. This will get more of your hull out of the water and improve speed and efficiency via reduced drag. Fine tune with your trim tabs for wind, etc.
> 
> I only say this because it looked like you were tabbed or trimmed down enough that a good portion of the middle section of your hull was in the water. I used to do the same thing until I got similar advice on getting trimmed and noticed significant improvement myself...


Nice catch! I was actually tabbed down, but my belief was this would level out the boat as I was running in less then a foot sometimes and it would raise my keel to not hit ground. I barely have 12 hours on the motor and every time I learn more and more on how it loves to run regarding jackplate, trim and tabs. I will go ahead and try next trip what you are saying to see if it improves and helps me run skinnier. My new prop arrives tmrw so that should help even more.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I was the same way, until I got some similar advice. Think of it like a balancing act with a little geometry thrown in.

1) I jump on plane with the motor trimmed down and the tabs down to increase lift on the stern.
2) Once on plane I back off on the trim tabs until the nose lifts...
3) Then I raise the motor trim until the bow starts to bounce. This actually lifts more of the hull out of the water because of the geometry of the thrust from the prop. And raising the hull raises the prop at the same time...
4) Once the bow starts to bounce you trim the motor back down just enough to mitigate and then you fine tune with your trim tabs.

Once you get a skiff trimmed out only about the back 1/3 to 1/4 of the hull will actually be touching the water. Just gotta play with it until you find out what works for your boat and how its set up.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's a good pic of a similar sized skiffs...look how much hull is actually touching the water.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I will try out this weekend and get back to you on performance.

Thanks for the tips man always appreciated.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm far from an expert...just passing on advice that was passed to me...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

What kind of top speed are you getting?


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Indoman said:


> What kind of top speed are you getting?


Currently with 3 185lb guys + gear at 5,900RPM WOT I get 34MPH. Im changing prop to a SWC3 14pitch tomorrow.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

That seems pretty good. With my buddy and I, stock Suzuki SS 3 blade I get about 33-34 on mine. (50 hp) not sure of size and pitch off the top of my head. Max rpm is 5650. Blows out a bit if you throttle up hard off the line. Adequate but not great.

Power Tech SS 12 pitch 4 blade - max is 31mph by myself but rpm’s were up around 5900. Better holeshot, but prop chatter.

Still don’t feel like I have it dialed in yet. ....Winter project


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet man! But yeah, as dude said, when you have the hull aired out just right, the spray should be coming out from behind the operator of the skiff. Only the very back end of the skiff in the water. If I go WOT without trimming and tabbing right, my skiff only sees 34mph. once I trim it out, I hit 39-40mph since there's less drag in the water. It slows me down to about 36-37 if the chop is pretty bad, as I then raise the tabs up all the way and only trim with the outboard, but it'll keep you completely dry.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Well I just installed the new PT SWC3 14 Prop yesterday, will try it out this weekend and see my new numbers and how it rides with the Tips you guys mentioned. Honestly I just thought differently about the tabs in skinny water and I'm still in doubt  but its my first technical poling skiff so its a whole different animal compared to other boats I have owned.

I will come back and write the outcome hopefully good news!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

elsillo said:


> Wanted to share a quick video running my friends Drone for the first time in the water.


If you ever make it up to the Upper LM, let's break bread and go fish!


Michael


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

SeaDrifter said:


> If you ever make it up to the Upper LM, let's break bread and go fish!
> 
> 
> Michael


Where in Texas? A few have contacted me to see the Heron here in Texas


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

Boat looks fantastic! I just put my deposit down on one. I have a long wait ahead of me. I need to be able to fit it in my garage where my air handler hangs down from the ceiling. I measured the poling platform at the factory on a boat that had an ETEC and it will barely fit. However, Rose just told me that, because I ordered a Mercury, the poling platform will need to be taller. I think the Tohatsu is about the same size. Do you know if you have a 34 inch, 36 inch, or 38 inch platform?


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

elsillo said:


> Where in Texas? A few have contacted me to see the Heron here in Texas



I love the Heron 16 and your skiff is awesome! Did you consider a tunnel for the LLM and/or why did you decide to go the non tunnel route down south? Not criticizing, just curious. I keep going back and forth on which way to go and it helps talking through other folks thought process.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

mwk208 said:


> Do you know if you have a 34 inch, 36 inch, or 38 inch platform?


I don't actually know the Height, I can check on the weekend and let you know.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

jddurango said:


> Did you consider a tunnel for the LLM and/or why did you decide to go the non tunnel route down south? Not criticizing, just curious. I keep going back and forth on which way to go and it helps talking through other folks thought process.


Previously I have owned only tunnel bay boats, this Heron is my first technical poling skiff, and before I put the down payment I fished off of several poling skiffs here that had no tunnel and never saw an issue being how light they are. I was going to get a used HPX-T but the Heron caught my eye (more because of how it handles chop) and after talking to several owners I knew this would be the one. So far I have had no issues not having a tunnel honestly and now with the new PT SWC3 prop I installed this weekend I was able to run in water around the 1ft without ever feeling I was losing grip or speed and I can holeshot out of places I would have had to pole before. I'm sure with a tunnel I could get to even skinnier places for sure as I have seen several videos of the Laguna Madre Chittum, but for my first skiff being the Heron I'm more than happy its a learning experience.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

elsillo said:


> Previously I have owned only tunnel bay boats, this Heron is my first technical poling skiff, and before I put the down payment I fished off of several poling skiffs here that had no tunnel and never saw an issue being how light they are. I was going to get a used HPX-T but the Heron caught my eye (more because of how it handles chop) and after talking to several owners I knew this would be the one. So far I have had no issues not having a tunnel honestly and now with the new PT SWC3 prop I installed this weekend I was able to run in water around the 1ft without ever feeling I was losing grip or speed and I can holeshot out of places I would have had to pole before. I'm sure with a tunnel I could get to even skinnier places for sure as I have seen several videos of the Laguna Madre Chittum, but for my first skiff being the Heron I'm more than happy its a learning experience.


Awesome..thanks for the reply!


----------



## lurepopper (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice skiff. How long was the waiting list? Looking to get mine next summer.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

lurepopper said:


> Nice skiff. How long was the waiting list? Looking to get mine next summer.


Looking at 10-12 months.


----------



## lurepopper (Aug 16, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Looking at 10-12 months.


Ok thanks!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

lurepopper said:


> Nice skiff. How long was the waiting list? Looking to get mine next summer.


I put my deposit for the waitlist in January and had the skiff hooked to my vehicle by mid June. most of the people in front of me on the list moved over to the Heron 18 when it came out.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You'll see that happen when the Advent is in production too.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

lurepopper said:


> Nice skiff. How long was the waiting list? Looking to get mine next summer.


If you get on the list and your build comes up earlier than the timeframe you need I bet you can let the build behind you jump your space and stretch it out.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

tjtfishon said:


> If you get on the list and your build comes up earlier than the timeframe you need I bet you can let the build behind you jump your space and stretch it out.


You can. That’s what I did.


----------



## lurepopper (Aug 16, 2018)

OK thanks everyone.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

elsillo said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> So i'm next in line for my build. Excited and nervous at the same time of not missing any details. I have changed my list several times and Rose has been nothing but a trooper.
> 
> I would like for current Heron Owners to show pics of your boat and tips or suggestions of what you would have preferred to have done in the build process.


Call me if you have any questions 3866632035. My Heron 18 is under construction now


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Captclif said:


> Call me if you have any questions 3866632035. My Heron 18 is under construction now


I already got the skiff in June. but thanks!


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Do you have the standard water pickup or are using a special "low water pickup"?


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

anzuelo said:


> Do you have the standard water pickup or are using a special "low water pickup"?


I have the standard water pickup, but this week they are shipping me custom water pickup screens made by a machinist with a tohatsu 50 to enhance more water and the Tran Sport Cav Plate.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Update*** 
Video of the Heron 16, running with the Cav Plate on skinny water.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice video El Sillo! I was impressed how stable the boat looked....especially when your buddy was walking the gunwale while playing the fish. It lets me know I made the right choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

